# Film suche



## Lealein (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Community,

Mein bruder aht einen Horrorfilm gesehen (seit ewiger Zeit) und ihm fällt der name des Filmes nicht ein.

Die Infos die ich habe ist:

Sie sind in einer Psychatrie und als die Leute das Gebäude verlassen wollen, macht das Haus alle Fenster und Türen zu damit alle gefangen sind.

Das wars leider auch schon, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück :/


----------



## Crush182 (21. Oktober 2013)

Also das erste, was mir einfällt wäre: "13 Geister".
Das spielt zwar nicht in einer Psychatrie aber in nem gläsernen Haus, welches verschlossen wird, als alle drin sind.
...und dann geht`s halt los 

Is teilweise ziemlich häftig.
Aber der ist es bestimmt nicht oder?


----------



## Lealein (21. Oktober 2013)

Der Film soll richtig heftig sein aber ist es nicht.

Anscheinend wurde die Psychatrie von einem Millionär gekauft und als die Leute bei neu eröffnung also die eingeweihten, beim Buffet bemerken das etwas nicht stimmt wollen diese halt verschwinden und das Haus schließt sich also die Anstalt.


----------



## Lealein (21. Oktober 2013)

Habs gefunden

Haunted Hill | Film 1999 | moviepilot.de

Und danke @crush182


----------



## cryzen (21. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> Der Film soll richtig heftig sein aber ist es nicht.
> 
> Anscheinend wurde die Psychatrie von einem Millionär gekauft und als die Leute bei neu eröffnung also die eingeweihten, beim Buffet bemerken das etwas nicht stimmt wollen diese halt verschwinden und das Haus schließt sich also die Anstalt.


 

Könnter einer von den sein 

House on Haunted Hill davon gibt es auch ein Remake ,denke das meint er 



Top 5 - Psychiatrie Horrorfilme mit Trailer - YouTube


----------

